# PuqPress New Unique Automatic Tamper



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is proud to bring the first force adjustable automatic tamper which eliminates tamping inconsistencies between barista's. The force can be digitally set between 10-30kgs and tamps automatically in 1.3 sec.

Available in 53mm and 58mm dependent on your espresso machine type.

Easy to maintain and minimal cleaning.

The product will be showcased at *LCF 2014*, come and say *HELLO *to us on *STAND SR17 *

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/PuqPress%20Automatic%20Tamper


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My first thought is "that's a lot of engineering for a simple process" and my second thought was the price









Ian


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ian,

Its a simple process but makes a huge difference. We have customers/ barista's serving/tamping over 300 times a day and their initial feedback was "great gadget" because it eliminates that manual tamping movement and the inconsistencies. Constant force is applied when you have digitally set it between 10-30kgs.

The price reflects the long term ROI.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Can it nutate the tamper?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ouch!! That would be an expensive,>£350, piece of kit for home use.


----------

